# is this routine good for a lean muscley body similiar too floyd mayweather?



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

Monday: Chest

Bench press 3x15

Incline press 3x15

Decline press 3x15

Butterfly 3x15

Nautilius press 3x15

Press up 3x max

40 mins of cardio

Tuesday: Back

pull ups 3x max

Seated rows 3x15

T bar rows 3x15

Lat pull downs 3x15

40 mins cardio

Wednesday: Shoulders

Side raises 3x15

Front raises 3x15

Arnold press 3x15

No Cardio

Thursday: Bicep/Tricep

Push downs 3x15

Hammer curls 3x15

ez bar curls 3x15

40 mins cardio

Friday: Legs

Squats 3x15

Leg press 3x15

Leg curl 3x15

Leg extension 3x15

No cardio

Saturday: 40 mins cardio

Sunday game of tennis/swimming

Ab machine and sit ups everyday except sunday.

do you guys reckon its any good? how would you change it?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd say that's too much, you need at least two rest days in my opinion. You need to also get your diet sorted if you havn't already and post it when you have.  There's a start.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to get a phsique like maywheater box

simple enough pal

the areas he concentrates on are directly aimed at boxing and fighting


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

my diet is ok eating mainly protein 5 times a day including protein shakes before and after the gym.

im sat here now feeling like i should be training at the gym, even though i is ment too be my rest day. my muscleys feel fine. is it ok if i train on rest days?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just train harder whan you do mate then you will be looking foreward to rest days!!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Learn how to train properly - it sounds like your not doing from what you've said.

Find someone who knows what their doing and go train with them for a few weeks/months. It's well worth it.


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

ok i think i will just do a mixture of body parts 3 times a week instead of the 5 day week one i posted above..

whats best for getting good muscle definition sets of 10? and does the time inbetween the sets make a difference? currently am waiting 1 minute between them. cheers


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

davetherave said:


> to get a phsique like maywheater box
> 
> simple enough pal
> 
> the areas he concentrates on are directly aimed at boxing and fighting


Totally agree!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

guitarman said:


> my diet is ok eating mainly protein 5 times a day including protein shakes before and after the gym.
> 
> im sat here now feeling like i should be training at the gym, even though i is ment too be my rest day. my muscleys feel fine. is it ok if i train on rest days?


Post up an average days eating with amounts, usually 99.9% of the peeps that come here saying "my diet is ok" the reality is far from that...


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

Breakfast: Scrambeld egg's + protein shake

snack: some nuts or tin of tuna + milk

Lunch: chicken or tuna sandwich with brown bread

snack:banana and afew baby tomatoes

protein shake

workout

protein shake

Dinner: chicken salad or chicken and rice with veg

night time snack: cottage cheese


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You're eating the right things, but are you eating the right amounts?

Get yourself onto fitday.com or something, weigh all your food and work out how many grammes of Fat, Carbs, Protein you're getting in and how many calories.

If you don't eat enough you will never get bigger...


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

i cant weigh all my food, my mums moaning enough as it is about what im asking her too cook and stuff lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You could ask her to teach you how to cook your own meals. For all I can see the only thing that *could* be a problem is the chicken, the rest should be easy enough to make yourself.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Use your mum scales when she is not there so you dont get in her way! Failing that measure the weights of how much food is in one cup and work it out from there that way you will not be bothering her to get to the scales. Failing that eat what you do now, increase the amounts a little and gauge it by your progression, if you put on some BF than decrease your carbs or up your cardio. Scales are the better option if your goal is a figure like Mayweather IMO


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

thanks

so what do you think is best for me too do 3 sets? 4 sets? 5 sets? 20 reps? 15 reps? or lower?

baring in mind i would like my muscles a little bit bigger, but not as big as most the guys on this site. currently i would say im about same size as david beckham, only with a tiny bit more stomach fat lol.. so i want my arms abit bigger and more definition so people can see my muscles and 6 pack withour having too walk around all day tensing them lol

thanks for all the help


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

guitarman said:


> thanks
> 
> so what do you think is best for me too do 3 sets? 4 sets? 5 sets? 20 reps? 15 reps? or lower?
> 
> ...


Sorry to sound boring mate,

but with sets/rep ratios, you can find all the info you want through searching through other threads....what one person recommends in this thread another may not. Theres no right or wrong answer, do a bit of reading, come up with your own conclusion then post back here if you have any Qs


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok as far as the training goes personally i have np training 5 days a week if you want to do that. why not move legs to the Wednesday, shoulders to Thursday and arms on the friday. That way at least your arms are rested a little on leg day, and you never bust the same arm muscle the next day, except for arms day itself.

Id lose the Nautilius press 3x15, Press up 3x max from the chest routine as well. That seems to much.

As general advice id prefer to see wed as a rest day so why not try

mon - chest and tricep

tue - back and bicep

wed rest or cardio

thu - legs

fri - shoulders.

remember rest is as bigger key to growing as teh workouts.

To me your diet looks good, ive never gone in for all this weighing food. I really dont see at your level theres any reason to be that exact. Your eating the right things and that's 90% of the battle one. If you don't grow just increase the portions a little, if you start to hold fat decrease portion slightly.

sweet spot for muscle growth is 8 - 12 reps

mix you rest time up, some times ill go in and do a day with a maximum of 30 seconds rest between sets, others ill let myself rest fully. About a minute is fine in general even up to 2 mins.

sweet spot for strength increases is 3 - 5 reps on much heavier weights.

If you find you want to eat a bit more, stick in some oats.

This is of course just my opinion and based on training general rather then trying to emulate someone's body type.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

d4ead said:


> mon - chest and tricep
> 
> tue - back and bicep
> 
> ...


I would swap tues/thur round personally as arms are getting a battering two days running there.


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

sorry for all questions but i got another one...why is it i can do 3 sets on the lat pull down machine of 85kg....pull the max weight there is on the seated rows, but when it comes too pull ups i can only manage about 4..arnt they all using back muscles? maybe im doing sumthing wrong?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

You have to get yourself physically up, which requires more work than pulling down or pulling towards you, gravity plays a big effect there I think.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

hey guitarman,

first you rep range is too high (considering that you have kept it for most of the set).Set you need to strike a balance between high rep and low rep, given your aim. Also it's too much volume you can sut out many exercises.. Try to look for different routines around this forum and learn about various think like intensity variation, rest period, training techniques. You should be able to shock your body in different ways in order to continue your growth and avoid plateau.

Suggesting you a sample routine (it's not the best, just to give you a start)

Day 1 (Back and Bicep)

Back

1. Deadlift: 5 sets total (after warm up set)

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Fourth set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

Fifth set: weight just enough to do 5-7 reps

2. Lat Pull Down: 4 sets total (excluding warm up set)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min. Rest between warm sets 1 minute strictly.

Warm up set 1 - weight just enough to do 20 reps

Warm up set 2 - weight just enough to do 12-15 reps

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Fourth set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

3. Bend Over Row: 3 sets total (excluding warm up set)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

Warm up set 1 - weight just enough to do 12-15 reps

First set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Second set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

Fourth set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

4. Horizontal Row: 3 sets total

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

No warm-up required

First set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Second set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

*Note: Only do 3 or 4 at a time you can alternate between them weekly or regularly after every few weeks *

Bicep

1. Bicep Curl: 5 sets total (no warm up now)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

First set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Second set: weight just enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight just enough to do 8 reps

Fourth set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

Fifth set: weight just enough to do 6-8 reps

2. Preacher Curl: 3 sets total (no warm)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 6-8 reps

Day 2: (Chest, Triceps)

Chest

1. Bench Press: 5 sets total (excluding warm up set)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 3 min. Rest between warm sets 1-2 minute strictly.

Warm up set 1 - Just enough weight to do 20 reps

Warm up set 2 - Just enough weight to do 15 reps

First set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Fifth set: weight enough to do 6 reps

2. Incline Bench: 4 sets total no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 3 min

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: : weight enough to do 8 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 6 reps

3. Pec Fly: : 3 sets total no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Triceps

1.Lying Triceps Extension: 4 sets total no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8-6 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 6 reps

2. Tricep Press down: 4 sets total no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 8-6 reps

3. Tricep Dip: 3 sets total no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 3 min

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Day 3 : Rest Day

Day 4 (Legs)

1. Squats: : 5 sets total (excluding warm up set)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-4 min. Rest between warm sets 1-2 minute strictly.

Warm up set 1 - Without weight, do 25 reps

Warm up set 2 - Without weight, do 15 reps

First set: weight enough to do 12-15 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Fifth set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

2.Lunges: 4 sets total (no warmup)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

First set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 6-8 reps

3. Leg Extension: 4 sets total (no warm-up)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2-3 min.

First set: weight enough to do 12-15 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Third set: : weight enough to do 10-12 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

4. Calf Raise: 3 sets total (no warm up)

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min.

First set: weight enough to do 20 reps (can do without weight also initially)

Second set: weight enough to do 15 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 15 reps

Day 5: Rest

Day 6: (Shoulder)

1. Shoulder Press: 5 sets total excluding warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 3 min. Rest between warm-up 1 minute.

Warm up set 1 - Just enough weight to do 15 reps

Warm up set 2 - Just enough weight to do 15 reps

First set: weight enough to do 10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 6-8 reps

Fifth set: weight enough to do 6 reps

2. Front raise: 3 sets total no warm-up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min

First set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 6-8 reps

3. Side Raise: 4 set total, no warm up

Instruction: Try to keep rest period between reps at most 2 min

First set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Second set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Third set: weight enough to do 8-10 reps

Fourth set: weight enough to do 6-8 reps

4. Chin ups

Day 7 Rest


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I would swap tues/thur round personally as arms are getting a battering two days running there.


yeh that's actually a good plan well spotted.....

That said they are opposing muscles in the arms getting splatted, so i didn't think it would be too much of a problem. But switching the day around means its no problem at all 1 better by my book 

yes pullups are allways harder, they say if you can pull your weight down for 10 reps you should manage 4 - 6 pull ups.

ragahav made an excellant post thats really very good. Only thing id say is if you only doing 2 types of chest presses id do decline and incline rather then flat.

All in all you have a lot of good information here


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

guitarman said:


> thanks
> 
> so what do you think is best for me too do 3 sets? 4 sets? 5 sets? 20 reps? 15 reps? or lower?
> 
> ...


the muscle wont grow overnight my friend and if it works to get the muscles as big as the guys on this site it will work to get yours a bit bigger.

according to the latest papers ive read

3 - 5 reps is best for strength gaining

8-12 reps is best for muscle growth

12 - 20 reps is for endurance

but everybody is different you have to try different things and see what works for you.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.canadastarboxing.com/images/fighters/floyd-mayweather-0603-02.jpg

does he look like he does half of the routines or exercises that have been mentioned?

whilst i appriciate that the routines will help to develop a physique, they will not however develop a boxing physique on their own


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

:laugh: Dave beat me to it!

Why use a bodybuilding routine to build a boxers physique?

Ok -Pretty Boy may use some weights , but they're only a very small part of his overall training.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

donnyboy said:


> :laugh: Dave beat me to it!
> 
> Why use a bodybuilding routine to build a boxers physique?
> 
> Ok -Pretty Boy may use some weights , but they're only a very small part of his overall training.


beat you to it first time as well :lol:

not being funny folks but do we really imagine that mayweather deadlifts 200 and squats 250?

or even does half of those exercises lifted


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

thats a poor picture of mayweather, he looks alot leaner and muscler than that near fight time.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Boxers train their bodies to fight, not pose, or look good in a tight t-shirt, and I expect thats why you want a body like his, as you personally think it looks attractive!

If you want a lean, muscular body, average size, like hatton or mayweather, then you can achieve that through your own body weight, circuit training, press ups, rope skipping, and doing martial art classes, swimming....thats the road I would go down if you want a lean, muscular looking, but average size body, and then just make sure your diet is spot on.


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

thanks pectoral, helpfull post, will abit of weights help too do you think like doing every body part monday, wednesday, friday.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I don't see why it can't help, but I see a lot of people with bodies like the one you wish to have, and they are swimmers, mountain bikers, martial arts, and similar, I guess what im trying to say, is you don't need a gym or weights to achieve the body you want, and that you may find it more enjoyable/productive to train in a an actual sport that has the type of build you hope to have.

Swimming is one of the most under rated activities, and you would be better off adding that to your routine - I used to do an outdoor circuit workout, 5 minutes rope skipping, then do 20 press ups, then straight on to abs, and then straight to squats....and then repeat..I would expect that is the type of training boxers do, intense endurance training using their own body weight, working on reactions, and pull ups/chin ups would be more use to you then a weight routine, and so would shadow boxing, or sparring.

Anyway, that's just my opinion! some way prefer the gym workout, and focusing on high reps/low exercise, yet I expect you would spending a large amount of your time doing useless reps....much more enjoyable to go for a run in your local woods, and take a jump rope with you.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Just remembered the workouts I used to follow, from a guy called "Ross Enamait".

http://www.rossboxing.com/thegym/thegym24.htm

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/rossboxing2.htm


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

just got home from the gym, did 3 sets of 10-12 on bench press, chest press machine, butterfly (is it normal that chest never hurts or even feels like its doing anything, just my upper arms ached lol.)

then did seated rows, pull ups/chin ups, lat pull down...(again back didnt feel like it was doing anything all effort felt like it was coming from my arms).


----------



## guitarman (May 23, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

guitarman - how did you feel in the morning?

As for not "hurting", when you perform an exercise, such as bench press, with a heavy weight that you can lift say 12 times, and do the correct movement, then of course you should feel it working.

You may want to watch videos of each exercise, just to make sure your not making any beginner mistakes, as with every exercise there are wrong ways to do them "cheating"...which means you cheat yourself out of a workout.


----------

